# After cooler on E53



## smallfishinsac (May 18, 2006)

Hey guys,

Do you know of anyone who has added and after cooler to a supercharged X5?

T.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2006)

smallfishinsac said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Do you know of anyone who has added and after cooler to a supercharged X5?
> 
> T.


Who's kit are you running?


----------

